
Ask HN: Missed Connection – HN Story that got away - ljw1001
I&#x27;m a long time HN reader. You are a story about a new? college - in california? We met about 3 years ago.<p>You&#x27;re kinda liberal-artsy: critical thinking and writing, but geeky, too, with skills in stats and systems theory. You&#x27;re petite and selective. And of course you&#x27;re well-travelled - everyone does a year abroad, I think.<p>Hit me back if you remember me. Or if you remember the story, Or recognize the college.
======
smt88
Olin[1] or Harvey Mudd[2]?

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_W._Olin_College_of_En...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_W._Olin_College_of_Engineering)

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_Mudd_College](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvey_Mudd_College)

~~~
ljw1001
i don't think so, but it might have been Harvey Mudd. Olin I know well from
recruiting there.

